# Canon G15 - How do I turn OFF Auto-Rotate?



## arnon (Oct 21, 2012)

​I shoot photos for internet auctions indoors which involves pointing the camera at odd angles sometimes. Many photos are auto-rotated by my new G15 when I don't want them to be. I can fix each one in photoshop but that's extra work I don't want to do. Is there a way to just turn off auto-rotate inside the camera? I can turn off auto-rotate in playback mode so that photos don't rotate when viewed on the camera...but so far not when they are sent to the computer. Can anyone help on this??


----------



## TCampbell (Oct 21, 2012)

There is no mode for this.  There's a mode that says if you take a photo holding the camera sideways (vertical or "portrait" orientation) that you don't want to rotate it when looking at it on the LCD screen... but that only applies to the LCD screen.  The camera still records whether the camera was held vertically or horizontally when it records the image data and your computer software will generally display the photo based on that information.


----------



## KmH (Oct 21, 2012)

Plus, at tilt angles near 45° the camera will have difficulty knowing which camera orientation, horizontal or vertical, the photographer intends the image to be in.

A better solution is to use your Mk I controller to more effectively control the camera's orientation at shutter release.


----------

